# Is there anything more personal, beautiful and spiritual than Andre Campra's Requiem?



## kfriegedank

This Messe de Requiem has something others do not, and moves my "spirit" more than any other setting by Mozart or others I have ever heard, from the opening chorus of one heavenly voice upon another, to the intimate solo's and haunting melodies... I don't think anything else can and will compare... below, the best performance by John Elliot Gardiner:


----------



## ArtMusic

That is a sublime work. I remember listening to about half of it before. Now I shall give it a complete listening.

Speaking of Campra, I like his _ Idoménée_.


----------

